# San Francisco home exterior color needs ideas



## ohman (Jun 23, 2009)

Dear all:

I hope I'm coming to the right place. My mother-in-law has a house in San Francisco which she is trying to rent it out. As the house is old, so she is considering to repaint it. Here are two photos of the house (with adjacent neighbors):

http://img138.imageshack.us/img138/7411/hgtv1271.png
http://img824.imageshack.us/img824/8572/hgtv1272.png

We REALLY like the color choices of our "right-hand-side" neighbor (the one in dark green color). Giving the colors of the two neighboring houses and the house architecture, what would be the color combinations that you would recommend? Thanks in advance!!


----------



## evelien37 (Jul 4, 2010)

ohman said:


> Dear all:
> 
> I hope I'm coming to the right place. My mother-in-law has a house in San Francisco which she is trying to rent it out. As the house is old, so she is considering to repaint it. Here are two photos of the house (with adjacent neighbors):
> 
> ...


Hi there, you could very well add this earth-green on the outside stones of the first floor. Darker beige could be nice too. It would add some nice contrast to the design. Looking again, I think I'd take the green a shade darker than that of the right neighbour. Then the house blends in but stands out at the same time.
Good luck, Evelien
http://www.painting-ideas-and-techniques.com


----------



## lenozhka (Sep 21, 2009)

Have you considered a rich tan or deep gold?


----------

